# "Shear Filter" in deutscher Version?



## boowart (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo, 

ich hab ein englisches Tutorial für Stacheldraht gefunden und wollte es mal machen, aber ich bleib schon ganz am Anfang hängen, weil ich nicht weiss, was der shear Filter in der deutschen Version ist?
Ich hab schon einige probiert, aber kein passendes Resultat erhalten.

Wenn mir da eine/r nen Tip geben könnte...
Danke.

Gruß,
the boowart


----------



## mundus (17. Februar 2002)

Shear Filter = Verbiegen Filter


----------



## Mythos007 (17. Februar 2002)

Chellaz boowart,

könntest du vielleicht den link zum tutorial posten ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## boowart (17. Februar 2002)

*hier isser...*

Hallo,

hier der Link:
Stacheldraht 

Achja, ich hab das mit dem Verbiegen Filter noch nicht hinbekommen, wie oder womit zeichne ich denn diese grauen Linien, sodass ich sie später verbiegen kann???

Danke für Hinweise.

Gruß
the boowart


----------



## Christoph (17. Februar 2002)

geile Site.....thx


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Februar 2002)

*wargh*
Die ist aber definitiv nicht für eine Auflösung von 1600x1200 ausgelegt... *blinzel*

Kaprolactam


----------

